# Soil test recommendations?



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Any input on my hybrid Bermuda soil test? I called the extension agency and he said the pH looks good enough that I don't need to add any potassium or phosphorous and to just do 10 lbs of 10-10-10 per 1k sqft right now for the spring. I'm not sure if that'll bring the levels up to where they need to be or not. It looks like that's just a general recommendation. I'm a little confused on the soil test index as well. Not sure how I would calculate how many lbs to put down for P and K based off this information. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The recommendations call for you to do one lb of nitrogen, 1 lb of phosphorus, and 1 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft in the spring when growth starts. 10 lb of 10-10-10 will give you 1 lb of nitrogen, 1 lb of phosphorus, and 1 lb of potassium. You do it again in September. So that's 2 lb each of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium per 1000 sq ft. Then twice in the summer (mid June, early August) you do 1 lb of nitrogen only per 1000 sa ft. That gives you for the year a total of 4 lb of nitrogen, 2 lb of phosphorus, and 2 lb of potassium per 1000 sa ft.

The thing you don't need is lime. Your pH is good. The recommendations are specific for your soil. Some people don't need phosphorus or potassium at all. You are low. The applications recommended will bring up your levels.

Since you have 10,000 sq ft, you will need 100 lb of 10-10-10 (10x10) for an application. 3 lb of 34-0-0 will give you about 1 lb of nitrogen. 3x10=30 lb needed for a summer application. 2 lb of 46-0-0 will give you about 1 lb of nitrogen. 2x10=20 lb needed for an application. The NPK numbers are percentages of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium contained in the product.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> The recommendations call for you to do one lb of nitrogen, 1 lb of phosphorus, and 1 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft in the spring when growth starts. 10 lb of 10-10-10 will give you 1 lb of nitrogen, 1 lb of phosphorus, and 1 lb of potassium. You do it again in September. So that's 2 lb each of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium per 1000 sq ft. Then twice in the summer (mid June, early August) you do 1 lb of nitrogen only per 1000 sa ft. That gives you for the year a total of 4 lb of nitrogen, 2 lb of phosphorus, and 2 lb of potassium per 1000 sa ft.
> 
> The thing you don't need is lime. Your pH is good. The recommendations are specific for your soil. Some people don't need phosphorus or potassium at all. You are low. The applications recommended will bring up your levels.
> 
> Since you have 10,000 sq ft, you will need 100 lb of 10-10-10 (10x10) for an application. 3 lb of 34-0-0 will give you about 1 lb of nitrogen. 3x10=30 lb needed for a summer application. 2 lb of 46-0-0 will give you about 1 lb of nitrogen. 2x10=20 lb needed for an application. The NPK numbers are percentages of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium contained in the product.


Ok I wasn't sure if their maintenance was a general recommendation for all bermuda lawns or not. I saw the same recommendation on another sample form I saw online. Seems easy enough, I'll grab some 10-10-10 and throw it down!


----------

